# Cola in XC?



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

Is it correct that drinking Coca-Cola before an XCO event which is 45 minutes long can help to be better in race?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Sure doesn't sound like a good idea!


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

Accex said:


> Is it correct that drinking Coca-Cola before an XCO event which is 45 minutes long can help to be better in race?


You often seen professional cyclists drink it, but during a race and toward the end, for the sugars and a little caffeine. And ive never seen a whole can consumed. Its usually like a half can then thrown aside...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The soft drink you see the pro's drinking is not carbonated.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

Dirty $anchez said:


> The soft drink you see the pro's drinking is not carbonated.


in the latest TDF i watched a cyclist flip open a can handed to him by a spectator and drink it... I assumed it was carbonated unless theyre selling non carbonated coke now.

I know the preferred method is to drink it flat....


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

It would depend on what version of Coke you have. In Australia the sweetener is cane sugar - 50% glucose and 50% fructose after it divides in the gut for absorption. This can cause a rapid rise in blood glucose plus an abnormal insulin response which could cause blood glucose levels to fall giving the opposite result to what you hope. If it is sweetened with high fructose corn syrup (standard in the US I think), there may be a less rapid rise in blood glucose levels as fructose has to displace glucose from liver glycogen to be stored. It does selectively do that, so if your liver glycogen stores are high (early in a race) it may still have a negative effect on performance, rather than providing an ongoing energy source.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I did it in college (mid-80's) before there were a lot of sports drinks and gu. The beta at the time was to open it and let it go flat in the fridge for a day before you need it. The carbonation makes it hard on the stomach, plus, the shaking it will receive in the water bottle will cause it to jizz all over your frame and its a bad job to clean up dried coke. Flat coke solves that problem.


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

So, conclusion is that Coke isn't good at all in cycling? Or it's good just for endurance in longer events?


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

There are SO many different, better, more natural alternatives out there for the spike in blood sugar and or the endurance that I would say Coke is not the best bet.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

Sugar and caffeine a great combo for exercise, both have been proven time and time again to improve performance. Coke works for some people but not for me, if your stomach can take it I would say try it in a training ride and see how you react. As most people say it is usually used for longer races like road or marathon racing. For myself I like the powerbar mocha gel which has twice the caffeine for both shorter races and longer marathon races.


----------



## AKnRDR (Aug 19, 2013)

I would say in general no, caffeine is safer but sugar if not taken at the right time could cause a "sugar crash" during the race would significantly reduce your performance. Caffeine is safer but if taken at the right time sugar could be bennifical.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

I used to keep a can of Coke in the car for post race. After many races, I was so wiped out it helped get a bit of a boost for the drive home. 

Pre-race, I ate a pack of gel and took a gel with me during the race. 

Caffeine has some performance benefits. It causes your muscles to contract harder. However, if you do not regularly consume caffeine, it has a more pronounced diuretic effect, increased heart rate, probably other side effects as well.

I would give whatever you want to try a shot in a hard training or group ride before I tried to race on it. Best to find out you get stomach craps (or other side effect) when it does not matter.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

crit_boy said:


> I used to keep a can of Coke in the car for post race. After many races, I was so wiped out it helped get a bit of a boost for the drive home.
> 
> Pre-race, I ate a pack of gel and took a gel with me during the race.
> 
> ...


Thats good advice right there. And although im sure you meant to type CRAMPS... craps is something you do have to worry about too.


----------

